# calibers is a great place to be



## Dannyboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say to Kenny and Manny... Thanks for making a boy from chicago feel welcome. I enjoyed the concealed carry class my girlfriend Carrie and I took last weekend and enjoyed you guys putting up with me when I just come to hangout.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Where you at?*

Your welcome Daniel, glad you feel at home. I thought for sure we would see you today, we enjoy good people hanging out at the place. Well, we enjoy some not so good people too. :smt082
Later 
Kenny


----------



## Dannyboy (Jun 8, 2010)

just had all my stuff get delivered... finally have my tv, couch and such.. not to mention all my 2 wheeled contraptions. see you guys soon.


----------

